# 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai



## Dirk170478 (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo an alle Meeresanglerboardies!

Ich habe an oben genanntem Datum in Hvide Sande (Dänemark) einen 12 Personen Kutter gechartert.

http://www.codhunter.dk/10668/Angelfahrten

*Dafür sind noch zwei freie Plätze zu vergeben!!!:m*

Am Vortag (26ter Mai) können wir bis etwa 22 Uhr das Schiff entern und unser Geraffel  an Bord bringen.
Wenn alle Teilnehmer da sind, wird gegen 23 Uhr abgelegt und die Fahrt geht los Richtung Fanggründe.

Als erstes werden Wracks im Tiefen (bis 100m) angesteuert, die wir in den frühen Morgenstunden erreichen. 
Es ist also möglich und auch sinnvoll sich nochmal in die Koje zu legen und eine Mütze voll Schlaf zu nehmen.

Wenn wir dann über den Wracks sind, wird dort mit Naturködern, Jigs und Pilkern den großen Lengs, Dorschen, Köhlern und vielleicht auch Steinbeißern nachgestellt.

Am späten Nachmittag/frühen Abend wird der Skipper, während wir fleißig am filetieren sind, verlegen und uns Richtung Dorschgründe steuern, wo wir dann am nächsten Tag in Tiefen bis 50m den Leo's zu Leibe rücken.

Wir bleiben zwei Tage komplett auf dem Meer, für jeden Teilnehmer steht eine eigene Koje bereit.
Der Skipper ist sehr erfahren, die letzten Fänge sprechen für sich. 

http://www.codhunter.dk/10871/IMG0347

Es ist eine große Gefriertruhe an Bord, so dass der Fang direkt gekühlt werden kann.

*Die Tour kostet 250€/Person.*

Allerdings sind wir Selbstversorger. 
Heißt, dass sich Jeder sein Essen und Trinken selbst mitbringt.
Da es ja eine Fangtour und keine Luxuskreuzfahrt ist, werden wir mit Schnitzel, Frikadellen, Kartoffel/Nudelsalat und Co vorlieb nehmen müssen.
Doch ich denke, das wird man mal zwei Tage in Kauf nehmen können. 
Es sind sogar bereits zwei Frauen mit dabei, deshalb kann das ja gar nicht so schlimm werden!

Wer also Lust hat mal so richtig im Fisch zu stehen und bis zur Erschöpfung zu drillen, der sollte sich schnellstens anmelden...:q



Gruß Dirk


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Kann die Tour mit der Truppe nur empfehlen! #6


----------



## loki73 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

also das sind ja mal ein paar schöne bilder und auf so ein lecker lengfilet hätte ich auch mal lust.
doch leider ist die anfahrt zu weit und der termin zu kurzfristig für mich.
Wenn ich mir das equipment so anschau, kann ich da nicht mithalten und wäre viel zu leicht.

ich wünsch euch viel spaß und einen ordentlichen fang.


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



loki73 schrieb:


> also das sind ja mal ein paar schöne bilder und auf so ein lecker lengfilet hätte ich auch mal lust.
> doch leider ist die anfahrt zu weit und der termin zu kurzfristig für mich.
> Wenn ich mir das equipment so anschau, kann ich da nicht mithalten und wäre viel zu leicht.
> 
> ich wünsch euch viel spaß und einen ordentlichen fang.


 

jo am wrack ist geräteschlacht :q für pilk und blei brauch ich da normal schon ne schubkarre |kopfkrat:q


----------



## loki73 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

jau, letztes jahr beim longtörn auf der karo gab es auch jede menge verlust. naja ich stand weiter vorn und da gab es kein wrack, deshalb hatte ich auch keine verluste.

nur so aus interesse, also multi haben da die meisten, was für gewichte werden dort benutzt? oder was für ruten nimmt man da?


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



loki73 schrieb:


> jau, letztes jahr beim longtörn auf der karo gab es auch jede menge verlust. naja ich stand weiter vorn und da gab es kein wrack, deshalb hatte ich auch keine verluste.
> 
> nur so aus interesse, also multi haben da die meisten, was für gewichte werden dort benutzt? oder was für ruten nimmt man da?


 
je nach tiefe und strömung 200 - 400g pilker und blei bis nen kilo.
pilkrute bis 300 g wg und nen stock 2,10 ( 30 - 50 lbs ).
multi ist das beste aber ne stationäre sollte auch dabei sein.
schnur 25 - 30 mm geflochten ( ich nutze 300 m 25mm und 500 m 30 mm ).
monofile minimum 35 er. zum pilken noch ne 17 er geflochten.
vorfachmaterial nicht unter 70 mm. je nach wrack auch stahl als vorfach gut geeignet.:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> je nach tiefe und strömung 200 - 400g pilker und blei bis nen kilo.
> pilkrute bis 300 g wg und nen stock 2,10 ( 30 - 50 lbs ).
> multi ist das beste aber ne stationäre sollte auch dabei sein.
> schnur 25 - 30 mm geflochten ( ich nutze 300 m 25mm und 500 m 30 mm ).
> ...


 


Stimmt Quappi,

bei deinem Drillvermögen ist ein Abschleppseil definitiv
zu dünn.
Bin mal gespannt,mit welchem Kaliber du auf Hornhecht
gehst.Otto wird es uns schon posten.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

nana ich angel sogar in der ostsee mit 25 geflochten und 1 kg blei auf 30 m wassertiefe :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> nana ich angel sogar in der ostsee mit 25 geflochten und 1 kg blei auf 30 m wassertiefe :q


 


Auch mit *70mm Vorfach*????:q:q:q
Und denke bitte daran,die Wracks in DK dürfen nicht 
hoch geholt werden.Stehen unter Denkmalschutz.

Gruß
Jürgen|wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Auch mit *70mm Vorfach*????:q:q:q
> Und denke bitte daran,die Wracks in DK dürfen nicht
> hoch geholt werden.Stehen unter Denkmalschutz.
> 
> ...


nee 40 - 50 mm :q bisschen dezenter denn da sind ja nur muscheln und steine und nicht metallschrott |kopfkrat
aber nicht die erste wrack tour die ich mache #6
nicht zu vergessen was passiert wenn 2 10 pfd dorsche an 50 mm vorfach zerren !!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> nee* 40 - 50 mm* :q bisschen dezenter denn da sind ja nur muscheln und steine und nicht metallschrott |kopfkrat
> *aber nicht die erste wrack tour die ich mache #6*






Also,irgendwie bezweifel ich deine Aussage.|jump:

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> denn komm mit sind plätze frei!|wavey:
> oft genug von dornummer siel draussen gewesen !
> von cux mit der cux auch !
> oder machen wir mal ne naturködertour auf langland !


 


Und mit dem* 70mm*- Vorfach hast du dann den Stöpsel
aus dem Boden gezogen??? :q:q:q
Leute,helft ihm doch bitte. :m:m:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Leute,helft ihm doch bitte. :m:m:m



Okay helfend Modhand...

@ Quappi

50mm sind 5cm! und 70mm sind 7cm!, Jürgen hat da m.E. berechtigte Zweifel


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

und sonst halt für paragraphenreiter 0.70 mm!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Da steht *0.*70mm und nicht 70mm, darauf wollte Jürgen hinaus.


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

schleuder mir gerade dir gurke #d


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Wie auch immer, ich kann auch mit der der Ursprungsbezeichnung 
etwas anfangen und würde Deine Empfehlung so wie sie ist unterstreichen.


----------



## loki73 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

das klingt ganz stark nach arbeit, dann bleib ich lieber zu hause |uhoh:.

nee nee, irgendwann komm ich mal mit, das spart auf jedenfall 1 monat muckibude.


----------



## LAC (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

@ quappie
ich bekomme eine pn und soll dir helfen, da ich dich als freund habe - ist not am mann. Das hat es bei mir noch nie gegeben, solch ein hilferuf - ich helfe dir. Ich lese deine postings und sehe, es ist not am mann. 
Du zweifelst alles an. Pack dein plunder wo du im dornnummer siel mit draußen warst ein. nehm dir noch ein abschleppseil mit, weil nicht krabben gefangen werden und eine kabeltrommel als rolle und dann zeig deine kunst. 
Ich will lesen was du fängst - und nicht ratschläge, was, wie, wo und dick oder dünn - denn das ändernt sich bei jedem wetter und tiefe 
So wie ich sehe und lese, sind ja dicke fische auf dem kahn gefangen worden, da brauchst du auch noch einen der die angel hält, weil du zwei hände benötigst um zu drehen - deine 12kugel gelagerte rolle von china, wird nicht verrecken - es ist nur die kurbel, die abricht. :q
Ich hoffe meine worte helfen dir - zeig was du kannst und danach unterhalten wir uns, was falsch gelaufen ist. 
Ein privatbesuch pn (private not) werde ich auch noch machen.
Gruß Otto


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ quappie
> ich bekomme eine pn und soll dir helfen, da ich dich als freund habe - ist not am mann. Das hat es bei mir noch nie gegeben, solch ein hilferuf - ich helfe dir. Ich lese deine postings und sehe, es ist not am mann.
> Du zweifelst alles an. Pack dein plunder wo du im dornnummer siel mit draußen warst ein. nehm dir noch ein abschleppseil mit, weil nicht krabben gefangen werden und eine kabeltrommel als rolle und dann zeig deine kunst.
> Ich will lesen was du fängst - und nicht ratschläge, was, wie, wo und dick oder dünn - denn das ändernt sich bei jedem wetter und tiefe
> ...


 

otto du bist doch derjenige der das teil hält wärend ich ordentlich kurbel |bigeyes
stehst ja auch bestimmt neben mir auf dem dampfer :q


----------



## LAC (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> otto du bist doch derjenige der das teil hält wärend ich ordentlich kurbel |bigeyes
> stehst ja auch bestimmt neben mir auf dem dampfer :q


 
@ quappie
ich komme alleine zurecht - kurbele mal woanders, aber rutsch nicht babei aus.


----------



## alpen (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Ihr seid ein bischen wie kleine Kinder die man nicht ernst nehmen kann vernünftige Tips kann doch jeder gebrauchen.|wavey:Helft euch lieber als sich über sowas zu ärgern:vik:


----------



## LAC (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

@ alpen
was möchtest du denn wissen - wie man dorsche oder andere fischarten in der nordsee fängt. 
Die fangerfolge sehen ja ganz gut aus auf dem schiff und solch eine zwei tagestour lohnt sich ganz bestimmt, da nicht in landnähe rumgetuckert wird, sondern  beachtlichen tiefen aufgesucht werden. Mit erfolg ist zu rechnen - für die, die mitfahren.

Wenn du gerne mitfahren möchtest und hast eine spezielle frage, bin ich gerne bereit mein kleines hirn zu bewegen und dir mein wissen über die einzelnen fangmethoden für die einzelnen arten und was man alles berücksichtigen muss in der nordsee mitzuteilen. Wenn mein wissen erschöpft ist, setzte ich mich sogar mit dem kapitän in verbindung, damit er mir sagt, wo es lang geht. Ich teile dir dann alles mit.
Hier werden zwei mitfahrer gesucht, das ist ganz wichtig für den themensteller, denn der hat ein schiff gechartert und hat die kosten am bein hängen.
Und nicht wie man wracks heben kann usw, das geht mit einem luftballon, wenn es in der badewanne abgesoffen ist, damit kann man auch dorsche fangen, er imitiert dann als beifänger einen fisch - wie eine hühnerfeder es auch machen soll,  ist aber nichts für kinder.

Nur für diese speziellen fragen, wie, wann und wo, ob dornhai, heringshai hundshai oder alle bodenfische u.a. die dorschartigen sollte man eine neues thema - für jede fischart - eröffnen. Es wird dann ein buch, ich strenge mich an und poste auch etwas - in kindersprache - damit jeder es versteht.


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Februar 2010)

*Zwei freie Plätze 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Hallo Meeresangler!|wavey:

Hat denn hier keiner Interesse mal richtig ordentlich Dorsch, Leng und Co zu fangen???|bigeyes

Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Tour richtig erfolgreich sein wird!

|director:Los anmelden...:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Hier mal ein Fangbericht mit ein paar Bilderchen...


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2825011&postcount=270


----------



## LAC (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

@ MTT-Dirks

Habe den bericht gerade von costas gelesen - das ist ja der hammer, was da gelaufen ist - einmalig kann man nur sagen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ *MFT*-Dirk
> 
> Habe den bericht gerade von costas gelesen - das ist ja der hammer, was da gelaufen ist - einmalig kann man nur sagen.



Otto, wenn du auf "facebook" mal die anderen Bilder von den Touren davor und der Tour am Tag danach schaust, dann weißt du, dass das scheinbar nicht einmalig war...:q

Und ich bin guter Hoffnung, dass wir im Mai ähnlich gut fangen!
Wir sind da ja schließlich 2 Tage draußen, wenn mit dem Wind alles gut läuft!:vik:


----------



## Quappenjäger (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

evtl. mach ich im märz noch ne tour mit |wavey:
das juckt nicht nur in den fingern |kopfkrat
@ dirk ist patte angekommen?


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> @ dirk ist patte angekommen?




Yo, Kohle ist auf meinem Schwarzgeldkonto eingetroffen...
Hab dich doch schon fettschwarz markiert!:m

Vielleicht halt ich das auch nicht mehr bis Mai aus.


----------



## Quappenjäger (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Yo, Kohle ist auf meinem Schwarzgeldkonto eingetroffen...
> Hab dich doch schon fettschwarz markiert!:m
> 
> Vielleicht halt ich das auch nicht mehr bis Mai aus.


 

bin 2te osterferien woche vor ort! wenn du zeit und bock hast lass uns den kahn schon mal entern! dann ist bis mai auch nicht mehr lange hin :k


----------



## djoerni (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

toller bericht!!! und ich kann nicht mit:c


----------



## Papi1 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Der Bericht macht appetit nach mehr, weiss einer wie ich die 21 h tour buchen kann, weil eure tour da geht nicht da bin ich bishen nordlicher
Gruß Christoph
PS. Für ein Link wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



Papi1 schrieb:


> Der Bericht macht appetit nach mehr, weiss einer wie ich die 21 h tour buchen kann, weil eure tour da geht nicht da bin ich bishen nordlicher
> Gruß Christoph
> PS. Für ein Link wäre ich dankbar




Guck mal mein erstes Posting.
Da steht doch der Link drin...


----------



## LAC (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Otto, wenn du auf "facebook" mal die anderen Bilder von den Touren davor und der Tour am Tag danach schaust, dann weißt du, dass das scheinbar nicht einmalig war...:q
> 
> Und ich bin guter Hoffnung, dass wir im Mai ähnlich gut fangen!
> Wir sind da ja schließlich 2 Tage draußen, wenn mit dem Wind alles gut läuft!:vik:


 
@ Dirk, 
ich habe sie gesehen und mit einmalig, meine ich die fangergebnisse insgesamt. Es wird ja super gefangen und auch in den tiefen, wo sie halt stehen. Läuft wirklich gut und ich bin erstaunt. Habe mit costas ein telefonat geführt - er ist förmlich im goldrausch - und fand die fahrt super.
Gruß Otto


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



Papi1 schrieb:


> Der Bericht macht appetit nach mehr,* weiss einer wie ich die 21 h tour buchen kann,* weil eure tour da geht nicht da bin ich bishen nordlicher
> Gruß Christoph
> PS. Für ein Link wäre ich dankbar


 


Ja,weiss ich,#h

frage  Costas.Er kann dir helfen.:m
Eine 21.Std. Tour kostet wohl 1250 DKK.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## djoerni (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Jup 1250 dkr pro Person. Finde ich sehr human den Kurs!


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



djoerni schrieb:


> Jup 1250 dkr pro Person. *Finde ich sehr human den Kurs!*


 


Zumindest bezahlen in Norwegen viele das mehrfache,ohne ihre
Kilos zusammen zu bekommen.:m
Nur das feeling im Kleinboot,welches sich in Norwegens 
toller Landschaft einstellt,fehlt natürlich.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Was ist denn das hier ???


Quappenjäger schrieb:


> schleuder mir gerade dir gurke #d


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Was ist denn das hier ???




Ich würde fast sagen, dass ihn ein Buchstabe vor dem Titel rettet!:q


----------



## djoerni (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

ich würde fast sagen das war vorsatz


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Meeresanglerboardies!
> 
> Ich habe an oben genanntem Datum in Hvide Sande (Dänemark) einen 12 Personen Kutter gechartert.
> 
> ...






|wavey:*Hallo an alle Meeresangler und Großfischjäger!*|wavey:


Hat denn hier Keiner Interesse mal wieder ordentlich Fisch zu fangen???

Die Tour ist ein absolutes Schnäppchen!!!


----------



## Harrie (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

hallo Dirk

Habe intresse !
Wie siets denn mit Übernachtung (Anfahrt ca. 600 Km ) und der fahrerei aus?
Ich fische zweimal im Jahr am Gelben Riff seit über zehn jahren und weiß wie es an der Nordsee abgeht (wrackangeln in über 200m tiefe ) !

Gruß Harrie


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



Harrie schrieb:


> hallo Dirk
> 
> Habe intresse !
> Wie siets denn mit Übernachtung (Anfahrt ca. 600 Km ) und der fahrerei aus?
> ...




Hallo Harrie,

das wär ja klasse, wenn du mitkommst.
Mit der Übernachtung ist so geplant, dass die Teilnehmer die einem weite Anreise haben in einer nahe gelegenen Herberge nach der Tour noch eine Übernachtung nehmen.
Dies wird noch etwa 20€ kosten.
Der Skipper hat aber im Hafen auch Gefriermöglichkeiten, so dass der Fisch weiter kühl bleibt.
Meld dich bei mir per PN, wenn du weitere Infos brauchst.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hallo Harrie,
> 
> das wär ja klasse, wenn du mitkommst.
> Mit der Übernachtung ist so geplant, dass die Teilnehmer die einem weite Anreise haben in einer nahe gelegenen Herberge nach der Tour noch eine Übernachtung nehmen.
> ...


 



Hallo Dirk,#h

rein aus Interesse,wo übernachtet ihr?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,#h
> 
> rein aus Interesse,wo übernachtet ihr?
> 
> ...




Hallo Jürgen,

wir übernachten hier:

http://www.hvidesande.dk/danhostel/de/default.htm

Gruß Dirk


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> wir übernachten hier:
> 
> ...


 



Alles klar Dirk,#h

kenne ich.Hatte ich in einem anderen Thread auch bereits empfohlen.
Wünsche euch eine Fischreiche Tour.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Harrie (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Hi Dirk 
Wie siehts mit der Fahrt aus,habt ihr einen Bus oder muß man selber anreisen?
von wo fahrt ihr los?
Ich wohne an der A7 (zwischen Hannover-Kassel )  und hätte eventuell noch einen Kumpel !
Macht ihr die Getränke auch als selbstversorger oder muß man die wie auf der Ostsee Star an Bord kaufen? ( Für teures Geld )

Gruß harrie


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Hallo Harrie,

wir reisen selbst an.
Wenn du aber zu uns in den Westerwald (liegt zwischen Siegen und Limburg a.d. Lahn) kommen würdest, dann könntest du bei uns mitfahren.
Wir haben noch einen Platz frei.
Wenn du aber nen Kumpel hast, der auch mitkommen würde, dann könntet ihr euch ja die Anreise teilen.

Die Getränken werden wir uns selbst mitbringen.
Ist aber auch möglich die an Bord zu kaufen.

Wie halt jeder will!:m


----------



## Rausreißer (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Hi Dirk,
    ich wäre auch gern dabei, wenn das hier noch aktuell ist…?
  Sieht nach einem interessanten Trip aus… #6


  [FONT=&quot]Gernot #h
[/FONT]


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Hallo Gernot!|wavey:

Die Tour ist noch aktuell und wir würden uns freuen, wenn du mitkommst.
Jeder Boardie ist Willkommen!

Weitere Infos stehen hier:

http://www.kutterboard.de/showthread.php?t=3556

Wenn du definitiv mit willst, dann schreibe mir das bitte per PN.
Dann bekommst du auf dem selben Weg meine Kontoverbindung...:m

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Rausreißer (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Hallo Dirk  und Bertl, ich währe wirklich gern dabei!

  Ich schnack am Mo./ Die. mal mit meinem Brain-Bug.

  Wen ich aber ablösen kann entscheidet Dirk….|wavey:

  Ich kann die Überweisung  wohl erst  in der nächsten Woche beschicken… |kopfkrat


  Ansonsten ist dass doch mal eine Super-Nummer und ich würde für die Rückreise auch gern eine Übernachtung einplanen …:m

  Besten Gruß,

  Gernot#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Gernot, was zum Geier ist ein Brain-Bug?

Gehirnfehler???

Und kein Dingen mit der Kohle.
Hab ja schon gesagt, dass Mitte bis Ende März noch in der Wertung ist.
Und ja, wenn du mitkommst, ersetzt du den ollen Bertl!


----------



## Ines (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Ich glaube, die korrekte Übersetzung für Brain-Bug ist Brötchengeber.:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



Ines schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die korrekte Übersetzung für Brain-Bug ist Brötchengeber.:q



Gut, das würde Sinn machen...


... und es soll sogar Leute geben, die von ihrem Brötchengeber behaupten, dass er einen Gehirnfehler hätte!|bigeyes:q


----------



## Quappenjäger (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

da mit otto ja noch in den sternen steht plane für mich mal ne schlafplatz in der jh mit ein ! sollte sich was ändern meld ich mich !


----------



## Harrie (5. März 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Hi Dirk
Ich kriege leider keinen Urlaub.Wünsch euch eine tolle fahrt und auch dank für die Anfrage.

Gruß Harrie


----------



## graetsche (7. März 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Hallo Dirk,

ist bei euch noch ein Platz frei, bzw. besteht bei dir auch noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit, Zustieg A1 Dortmund, incl. Herberge in HS? 

Wäre für mich schon etwas völlig neues, bin noch nie auf solch einer Tour gewesen:v
Angeln auf der Ost- und Nordsee war ich schon, aber noch nie 2 Tage auf See.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. April 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Hallo Leute!#h

Mal wieder nach oben damit.
Es sind jetzt weniger als 1 1/2 Monate bis zur Tour und immer noch Plätze frei!

*Aktuelle Teilnehmerliste*

*Teilnehmer*

*1. sr-design (Schlafplatz)
    2. cannibalcatfish
    3. Frieder (Schlafplatz)
    4. Ines (Schlafplatz)*
    5. MFT-Chris
    6. LuckyJonas85
*7. Quappenjäger (Schlafplatz)*
    8. Rausreißer (Schlafplatz)
    9.
*10. MFT-Liz (Schlafplatz)
    11. MFT-Dirk (Schlafplatz)*
*12. ralf@ruhrpott (Schlafplatz)

*

Die Tour wird auf jeden Fall erfolgreich sein und vom Preis her ist das ja wohl ein einmaliges Schnäppchen!

Also Leute meldet euch, sonst werden die restlichen Plätze mit Dänen aufgefüllt.
Nicht dass ich da was gegen hätte, aber lieber wäre es mir, wenn Boardies die Gelegenheit hätten sich mal richtig mit Fisch zu besacken...


Gruß Dirk


----------



## zanderman111 (14. April 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Hi Dirk,
ich habe meinen Kollegen angepinnt. Ich melde mich so oder so, wenn ich Nachricht bekomme. Ich war am 27.ten mit nem Kollegen auf der LeneFrom los. War echt der Hammer, zwar nur ne 21Std-Tour und nur mit Dänen, aber was wir gefangen haben war echt der Hammer. Wir haben zu zweit je 2 gr. Fischkisten voll gehabt. Jeder hatte so knapp 20 kg Filet und 10 Dorsche a 4kg(geschlachtet und ohne Kopf) mitnehmen können. Der Ulrik hat es schon drauf einen zum Fisch zu führen....

Gruß Kay


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. April 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Kay, jetzt mach mich nicht noch wuschiger, als ich eh schon bin...|rolleyes

Kann schon fast nicht mehr sitzen vor Vorfreude!:q:z


----------



## Altenbomber (14. April 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Hallo zusammen,

falls noch ein Platz frei ist, bin ich gerne dabei.
#h


----------



## zanderman111 (14. April 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Kay, jetzt mach mich nicht noch wuschiger, als ich eh schon bin...|rolleyes
> 
> Kann schon fast nicht mehr sitzen vor Vorfreude!:q:z




Hatten am 26.ten auch ne Tour mit dem anderen Kahn in Hvide Sande. Kannst Du hier lesen.:c:c. Und bevor ich mich wieder rechtfertigen muss: Die Dosen waren unsere Bojen.

Bei Ulrik war es echt nur goil. auf 30-50m runtergelassen mit 250-500gr. Unten Bodenkontakt aufgenommen - gepilkt - und Biss. Max. 3 Pilkbewegungen dann kam Leben in die Hütte. Habe am Anfang mit meinem schwerem Ostseegeschirr gepilkt (beim ersten Stopp), sprich 250gr Wurfgewicht, 3,30m lang und ne 6000 Rhino St mit 18er geflecht. Runtergelassen mit zwei Jiggs und 250gr Pilker, einmal gepilkt und danach dachte ich meine Angel bricht. 15 Minuten später hatte ich drei Dorsche von je 5, 8, und 11kg auf den Planken liegen. Danach habe ich dann doch besser mit ner Multirolle und 30lbs Rute gefischt. Und so ging es weiter und weiter und....

Gruß Kay


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. April 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Aha, es tut sich *ordentlich *was... :q#6

*Aktuelle Teilnehmerliste*

*Teilnehmer*

*1. sr-design (Schlafplatz)
    2. cannibalcatfish
    3. Frieder (Schlafplatz)
    4. Ines (Schlafplatz)*
*     5.* *Jetblack*
*     6.* *Altenbomber (Schlafplatz)*
*7. Quappenjäger (Schlafplatz)*
    8. Rausreißer (Schlafplatz)
    9. LuckyJonas85
*10. MFT-Liz (Schlafplatz)
    11. MFT-Dirk (Schlafplatz)*
*12. ralf@ruhrpott (Schlafplatz)

*



Es kommt hier jetzt drauf an, wer wirklich bezahlt.
Derjenige wird dann *fett schwarz* und fährt auch mit!

Ist nichts gegen die, die noch nicht bezahlt haben, aber ich möchte gerne bis spätestens 23ten April das Geld auf meinem Konto haben, damit ich es weiter an den Skipper überweisen kann!


Gruß Dirk


----------



## zanderman111 (16. April 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Hallo Dirk,
wie versprochen melde ich mich. Wir kommen nicht mit.

Gruß Kay#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. April 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Wir kommen nicht mit.



Schade.

Somit wären wieder zwei Plätze zu vergeben...#h


----------



## Quappenjäger (16. April 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

da ich alleine hoch fahre wäre noch nen platz im auto frei falls bedarf ( von row die 1 und 7 nach hs !!!! ).


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. April 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> da ich alleine hoch fahre wäre noch nen platz im auto frei falls bedarf ( von row die 1 und 7 nach hs !!!! ).




Du könntest dich mit dem "Altenbomber" kurzschließen!


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. April 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

evtl. wollte der djörni nu doch da klausur verschoben. weiß ja nicht ob sich schon bei dir gemeldet hat.


----------



## graetsche (20. April 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Du könntest dich mit dem "Altenbomber" kurzschließen!


 
Hi Dirk, dachte mein Kumpel fährt auch mit dir mit?#d

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. April 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Äh Ralf, mein Auto ist aber mit 4 Leuten leider schon voll...:q

Und nein, der Jörn hat noch nichts in der Richtung von sich gegeben.
Hab Samstag noch mit ihm telefoniert!
Er sollte sich dann auch wirklich ran halten mit der Anmeldung.
Ich möchte nämlich am 27ten Ulrik das Geld überweisen.


----------



## djoerni (20. April 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

musst du mal in dein postfach schauen!!!


----------



## graetsche (20. April 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Ach so, dachte er hätte es mit dir abgesprochen und würde auch mit dir fahren


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. April 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



graetsche schrieb:


> Ach so, dachte er hätte es mit dir abgesprochen und würde auch mit dir fahren




Hat er auch und sicher fährt er auch mit uns!

Ich *ESEL* hab's nur vergessen.

Ist aber kein Problem, da wir mit Jetbag und zusätzlichem Einzelsitz 5 Sitzplätze zu Verfügung haben...


Alles wird gut!!!:m


----------



## Altenbomber (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Hallo Zusammen,

irgendwie ist hier stillstand!!!!
Hab mittlerweile mitbekommen, dass ihr mehr im Kutterbord seid.
Problem ist nur, dass ich da nicht schreiben kann, obwohl ich angemeldet bin,
Schade eigentlich


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



Altenbomber schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> irgendwie ist hier stillstand!!!!
> Hab mittlerweile mitbekommen, dass ihr mehr im Kutterbord seid.
> ...




Moinsen!

Oh, dann muss ich da mal bei gucken!
Kann ja nicht angehen... ;-)

Wie ist denn dein Username?


----------



## Altenbomber (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

altenbomber


----------



## Altenbomber (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Hallo Dirk,

vielleicht können wir ja hier ein wenig schreiben


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Achim, ich kümmer mich drum, dass du im Kutterboard auch mit schreiben kannst...
Ist ja RuckZuck passiert! ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

*Es wären noch zwei freie Plätze zu vergeben!*

Keiner Bock auf so eine Tour?#c


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Bock schon  leider kann ich aus besagten Gründen diesesmal nicht mir :c


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Wo ist denn die Teilnehmerliste?


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

*Wir fahren natürlich auch zu zehnt raus.

Ist ja mehr Platz zum Fischen und angenehmer für uns.:vik:*


*Aktuelle Teilnehmerliste*


*1. sr-design (Schlafplatz)
    2. cannibalcatfish
    3. Frieder (Schlafplatz)
    4. Ines (Schlafplatz)*
*     5.* *Jetblack (Schlafplatz)*
*     6.* *Altenbomber (Schlafplatz)*
*7. Quappenjäger (Schlafplatz)*
*8. ralf@ruhrpott (Schlafplatz)
**9. MFT-Liz (Schlafplatz)
10. MFT-Dirk (Schlafplatz)


Nur noch sechs Tage und es geht los!:z
Heute in einer Woche werden wir bereits mitten im Fisch stehen und pumpen was das Zeug hält.
Wenn uns das Wetter läßt, dann wird sich das garantiert lohnen...:q:q:q


#hEs wären noch zwei Plätze für Kurzentschlossene frei!#h











*


----------



## gerihecht (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Hallo aus Hamburg
Bitte schreibt doch eine Bericht.
Wie ist es euch auf der guten alten Bodil ergangen?
 Waren die Fänge gut?
                                        Gruß Gerd.


----------



## Jetblack (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Ich will Dirk nicht vorgreifen, aber es war eine GEILE Tour.

Skipper, Wetter, Fisch, Team - hat alles gepasst. 

"Enttäuschend" war, dass ich manchmal den Pilker 3 mal bewegen musste, bevor war eingestiegen ist 

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Moinsen!

Ja, es war echt eine spitzenmäßige Tour.
Auf der Seite www.codhunter.dk können schon mal ein paar Bilder bestaunt werden.
Ulrik ist einer der *richtig* guten Skipper!
Vielen vielen Dank nochmal an dich Ulrik!

Er hat mir auch gesagt, dass wir bei der nächsten Tour mal zu den großen Fischen fahren.
Kann ja nicht angehen, dass man immer so viele untermaßige 80ziger Dorsche zurücksetzen muss...|rolleyes

Nein, Spaß bei Seite!
Mehr Filet hätte es gar nicht sein dürfen bei uns.
Die 75l Kühlbox war komplett voll. Nur noch zwei kleine Beutelchen mit Eis hab ich noch oben drauf bekommen.|bigeyes

Ich werde mich ab Mittwoch mal an den Bericht machen.
Dazu brauche ich auch noch die Bilder der Crew!
Wer also noch Bilder hat, diese bitte auf CD brennen und an mich schicken.
Ich erstell von allen Pics dann eine XL Foto Dvd für die Tourteilnehmer.


----------



## graetsche (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Hi Dirk,

 meine Bilder gehen heute noch raus und auch den Rückgabebericht des ADAC werde ich beifügen!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Super Ralf!

Hast du meine Adresse?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## graetsche (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Super Ralf!
> 
> Hast du meine Adresse?
> 
> Gruß Dirk


 
Ja, die hast du mir mal als PN geschickt!


----------



## zanderman111 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

na dann doch mal ein richtig grosses Petri. Tolle Pics und das Wetter hat ja auch hingehauen. So soll es sein. :q:q.
Ich bin nächste Woche Mo/Di dran. Die neue Bodil muss ich unbedingt kennenlernen....#6

Gruß Kay


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> na dann doch mal ein richtig grosses Petri. Tolle Pics und das Wetter hat ja auch hingehauen. So soll es sein. :q:q.
> Ich bin nächste Woche Mo/Di dran. Die neue Bodil muss ich unbedingt kennenlernen....#6
> 
> Gruß Kay




Dann wünsche ich dir viel Glück mit dem Wetter!
Wenn ihr raus kommt, dann habt ihr fast eine Fanggarantie!:q


----------



## zanderman111 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Ist schon recht ermüdend, wenn man doch tatsächlich 3-4 Pilkbewegungen machen muss bevor es rummst....

Gruß Kay


----------



## Quappenjäger (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

komisch hat er was falsch gemacht. bei mir war fast immer einer drann sobald der pilk unten war|uhoh: aber schon heftig ein schonmass von 80 cm |bigeyes einhalten zu müssen:q


----------



## Jetblack (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

@zanderman111 - gefangen hat zwar ALLES!! - aber mein Favorit waren rot/schwarze Speedies in der max. verfügbaren Grösse mir einem Assist Hook oben (ohne Drilling) - das gab deutlich weniger Hänger aber nicht weniger Fisch.


----------



## zanderman111 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Den Foddos nach zu urteilen (vom Wetter her) musstet ihr nicht allzu schwer angeln. Oder gab es mal wieder ne starke Unterströmung???

Gruß Kay


----------



## Jetblack (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Ich hab mit 125gr keine Probleme gehabt.... es war echt ne einfache Sache.


----------



## Quappenjäger (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Ich hab mit 125gr keine Probleme gehabt.... es war echt ne einfache Sache.


 
deswegen musstest du auch 3 mal pilken :q 200 g sind direkt ins maul gefallen |bigeyes


----------



## Jetblack (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

@quappenjäger .... gereicht hat's trotzdem pfffft ;P (trotz 80er Mindestmass [hehe] )

2 Fische mehr, und ich hätt die nicht mehr gekühlt transportieren können.

Die ersten Filets waren gestern in der Pfanne - Mann waren die legger!!

War eine echt klasse Tour !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Bei uns hätte es auch kein einziger Fisch mehr sein dürfen!

Für Sonntag hab ich erst mal die ganze Familie zum Dorschessen eingeladen...

Ich könnt grad schon wieder los.
Würd am Liebsten bei Ulrik anheuern.


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Stefan hat ein supergutes Video unserer Tour zusammengeschnitten!

Guckst du hier:

http://www.kutterboard.de/misc.php?do=page&template=videos

Vielen Dank Stefan.
Bitte brenn mir das Dingen mal auf Dvd!

LG Dirk


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Feines Video- stramme Fische!!!

Ihr habt Euch ja schon gut an die Multis gewöhnt- ist ja auch was ganz anderes als das WFT- Dingen vom letzten Jahr.

Ein fettes, fettes Petri an die holde Lisa- hat Euch Kerle ja glatt "abgehängt":q


----------



## Jetblack (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Nein, sie hat uns nicht abgehängt! 
Sie hat uns motiviert, uns gezeigt was geht und die Tour mit ihrem leisen Charme extrem aufgewertet.

Ein wohlverdienter personal best, tour best und month best!!!

Bei solchen Mitfahrern plazier ich mich gerne unter "ferner liefen......"

Es war einfach CoooooL


----------



## Quappenjäger (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Nein, sie hat uns nicht abgehängt!
> Sie hat uns motiviert, uns gezeigt was geht und die Tour mit ihrem leisen Charme extrem aufgewertet.
> 
> Ein wohlverdienter personal best, tour best und month best!!!
> ...


 

da sind so einige personal best gefallen :q ich sach  nur schonmass 80 cm |kopfkrat:q
die fischgröße kann man eh nicht beeinflussen ( gerade bei der masse ) aber es hat auf jeden fall kein falschen getroffen !!
von mir natürlich auch noch gw (an liz )für den fisch !!!
wurden auf der tour super fische gefangen ( ob leng, dorsch , köhler nur der stonie war leider nicht dabei )!
freu mich schon auf die nächste tour mit den chaoten ( ähh meeresangeln begeisterten ) oder auch hs geschädigten |bigeyes:q.


----------



## Ines (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Ja, war eine Super Tour - und der Dorsch schmeckt vielleicht!

Ich habe immer noch dieses türkisblaue Wasser vor Augen - hätte nie geglaubt, dass die Nordsee so aussehen kann!

Ach ja, mein Personal Best hat sich auch auf 95 cm (beim Dorsch) hochgeschraubt.
Und ich habe den ersten Leng meines Lebens gefangen. Das macht besonders froh!


----------



## Quappenjäger (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

jo das sach mal ! so ne waserfarbe auf der ns auch noch nicht gesehen ! háb mich mit 20kg filet noch zurück gehalten da in 2 monaten nächste tour geplant ist :q 
hoffe aber das nächstes jahr die selbe truppe um pfingsten rumm wieder zusammen fischen geht !


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> ( ob leng, dorsch , köhler nur der stonie war leider nicht dabei )!




Nu lasst Euch doch nicht die Fusseln einzeln aus dem Bauchnabel puhlen.....

Seid Ihr gezielt "Lenglöcher" angefahren, oder warens angenehme Zufallsfänge?- Dito- was Köhler angeht (Menge, Durchschnittsgrösse).


Ich seh´schon- ich hab´mir was entgehen lassen#d


----------



## Jetblack (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

@Dorschbremse .... mit den Lengs war das "komisch"   es kamen immer mal welche.

Dann hatten wir eine Stelle, wo die gesamte Abdriftseite Dorsche in der 7kg+ Klasse gedrillt hat - super Fische. Beim erneuten Anlauf auf die Stelle hat der Kapitän ein paar Meter "verpatzt" ... Ergebnis: Leng über die gesamte Bootslänge (ein Dorsch war wohl auch noch dabei)!

Es war spannend, wie die Fische gestanden sind - sehr kompakt und anscheinend auch noch Gattungs-seletiv.

Für Köhler war's wohl noch ein wenig früh. An einer Stelle waren sie gut vorhanden, aber niemand hat sich wirklich ernsthaft drauf eingestellt - somit waren die eher Beifang. Aber in der 3-5gk Klasse kann man die auch als Beifang mitnehmen


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> hoffe aber das nächstes jahr die selbe truppe um pfingsten rum wieder zusammen fischen geht!


 

Geht es!
Ist sogar schon ausgebucht und du stehst mit auf der Teilnehmerliste!!!:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Nu lasst Euch doch nicht die Fusseln einzeln aus dem Bauchnabel puhlen.....


 
Guckst du schon mal hier Kai:

http://www.kutterboard.de/content.php/156-2-Tages-Tour-mit-der-Lene-From-Der-erste-Bericht

Weitere Berichte werden die nächsten Tage folgen!


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Für den Anfang schon ganz gute Appetizer-Berichte!
Schön zu lesen.


Dies aber weniger.....


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Geht es!
> Ist sogar schon ausgebucht





Sag dem Skipper, er soll bis nächstes Jahr ´nen ordentlichen Bugspriet ans Boot schweissen lassen;

Da drapier´ich mich dann im Schlafsack drauf.|bigeyes

Falls noch keine Nachrückerliste besteht......



ERSTER#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Planung läuft aber nur noch über das KB!

Du stehst auf der Nachrückerliste.


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Übers KB?

Ihr seid ja in reichlich Foren unterwegs  |bigeyes

Aber danke fürs platzieren#6

PS: Hab´Dich auf dem Video erst gar nicht erkannt...... so mit Haaren ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 2-Tagestour Dorsch/Leng von Hvide Sande 27ter/28ter Mai*

Ich erkenn mich mit der Matte selbst kaum...
Wird Zeit, dass die wieder ab kommen!

Ja, so zwei-fünf Foren braucht der Mensch.


----------

